# Baby bully loves kids, retriever, one leashed trained, have until 5/7 euth date Group



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/april-4-2009-milos-ownwe-died-does-that.html

Please crosspost and pray.

I meant one of the dogs in need is leashed trained and a joy to walk according to person who sent e-mail.


----------

